# Has anyone used Raloxifene or toremiphene in place of nolva on pct?



## Lt. Aldo Raine

For whatever reason, nolvadex makes me dizzy and unalert. Even at doses of 2o mg ED. I was wondering if anyone has substituted Raloxifene or toremiphene for nolva on pct? I will also be running clomid along side it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Torem would be a substitute for clomid.  A good PCT using alternatives to nolva, ralox or clomid would be

Torm 120/60/60/60
Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

I have wanted to run aromasin through out pct because of multiple good threads that I have read. The only reason I steered away from it is because I was a member to another board that crucified me for asking that due to aromasin still being an AI and hindering recovery. I was told that it wasn't an exception. Im glad to here differently. When the time comes, I will try running aromasin on cycle and through pct. I will also try the torm as my SERM on PCT


----------



## ECKSRATED

Clomid made me feel like ass so i always ran torem with great results. I recommend it over Clomid if people ask my opinion


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

good to know


----------



## bronco

I also prefer torem over clomid. Problem is finding some that is legit


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

yeah. I will have to do my homework to round some up. Who has had success and believes in aromasin throughout PCT? Just looking for opinions.


----------



## PillarofBalance

aromasin hinders recovery? Where do people come up with this stuff!!!


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

Ive done a considerable amount of reading on the topic of aromasin on pct, and the science behind it sounds like it would work great due to it being a suicidal aromatase inhibitor and won't cause estro rebound. It also sounds attractive because I am gyno prone. Do you prefer aromasin over using a SERM only PCT?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> Ive done a considerable amount of reading on the topic of aromasin on pct, and the science behind it sounds like it would work great due to it being a suicidal aromatase inhibitor and won't cause estro rebound. It also sounds attractive because I am gyno prone. Do you prefer aromasin over using a SERM only PCT?



I don't come off, but in the past I had ran several PCT's. The one I ran with aromasin and torem was fantastic. I felt amazing. Was hitting PR's in the gym every week. And best of all there was no crying!!

You seem like you've got a good head on your shoulders. If you've got thick skin and can give and take a good ball busting you're going to really like this board.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

I look forward to it brotha. Thanks for the advise


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I've always run the classic clomid/nolva pct. Clomid sucks but I don't get the mood issues as bad as a lot of people. 

That said, I added stane to my last pct, and had a great pct. I will continue using it in the future. 

Only reason I haven't tried torem or Ralox is I do fine with the clomid/nolva and I hear a lot of stories of people getting bunk torem and Ralox.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

Good point. I haven't had a problem with any other drugs but nolva. I don't know why I would be sensitive to it but It makes me less alert and dizzy. I have to be sharp to do my job so I am going to try to avoid it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Estrogen rebound is largely overrated and that's what Nolvadex is for. Plus you can minimize any rebound by taking your AI up until you begin your PCT.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Docd187123 said:


> Estrogen rebound is largely overrated and that's what Nolvadex is for. Plus you can minimize any rebound by taking your AI up until you begin your PCT.



Are you suggesting no aromasin in PCT? Aware me doogie howser


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you suggesting no aromasin in PCT? Aware me doogie howser



No aromasin yea but also no AI period in PCT. Evidence suggests that estrogens may have an important role in the recovery of spermatogenesis (FSH production). If PCT is timed correctly, or at least decently, most exogenous test or aromatizing compounds will have been metabolized from the body leaving E2 levels to rebound to what? I'm not sure yet if estradiol or estrogens are linked to LH recovery like they are FSH but I'm still looking. 

Oh and:


----------

